
The Encryption Debate Revisited: The Laws of Mathematics and the Laws of Nations - putsteadywere
https://lawfareblog.com/laws-mathematics-and-laws-nations-encryption-debate-revisited
======
putsteadywere
The Prime Minister of Australia, Malcolm Turnbull, subsequently entered into
an interesting interchange with a reporter. When asked by Mark DiStefano, a
reporter from ZDNET, “Won’t the laws of mathematics trump the laws of
Australia? And then aren’t you also forcing people onto decentralized systems
as a result?” The Prime Minister of Australia said “the laws of Australia
prevail in Australia, I can assure you of that. The laws of mathematics are
very commendable, but the only law that applies in Australia is the law of
Australia."

